# Red Funnel



## panasonic (Jan 24, 2008)

What on earth is going on with Red Funnel?.
The states of their ferries are awfull. 
you would not think they had a refit in years they are rusty dirty and the condition of the passenger area are well how do i put it dirty. The toilet are just unbeliveable smelly which you can smell all over the vessels.
even the windows are dirty and rust covered that you cannot see out of.
you sees ferries in other poor country looking in better shape than these vessels.
i can remember the red funnel in the old days when they had the castle class and they where well looked after and the staff took pride in the appearance of the vessels.
Red Funnel should be ashame of themselves and gives the three vessel a very big refit and a good clean up and a new lick of paint.


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

It's the height of the Summer season, I expect they are pretty busy.
Any of their ships out of action?
No excuse for poor hygene of course.


----------



## panasonic (Jan 24, 2008)

no all the ferries are operating as normal.
it just as though the staff and the owners could not care less about the condition. 
one time on the red falcon, water was coming out of the toilet as it was blocked and flowing out into the passenger area. i complain to the staff and they just left it and when i left the boat it was still the same. and the vessel left as usual on the return journey. i email red funnel and never had a reply.
Sadly red funnel i feel is in a recline in public relation and apperance. to be honest the wightlink c class that is laid up at marchwood looks in better condition than the red funnel vessels. i very often wonder what the red jet looks like inside. outside they looks ok.


----------



## panasonic (Jan 24, 2008)

i have just return from the isle of wight and it appears that red funnel might had been told about my forum on how dirty the ferry are.
i was on red falcon and it was spotless and the toilet were a lot cleaner although could be better.
still it is a pity the outside looking drab but as it is near the end of the year and they are due to go in for refit i let them of.


----------

